# any old carbs out there?



## SWAMPMAFIA (Apr 9, 2009)

Need a carb off of 96-05 BigBear or Wolverine, really just want the spring off the butterfly but ill buy the whole thing if someone has one laying around, thanks.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

PM me your address ...Think i got what you need


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If he doesn't, I know I do.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i think we do too. lol!
we have 2 wolverines


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

yamaha parts seem to be abundant


----------



## SWAMPMAFIA (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks guys, you can send pics or what to [email protected]. Corny as he!! I know, had that email since the mid 90's lol. Working on like 4 rigs right now, we have a benefit ride this weekend and everyone is waiting till the last minute. Ill get back at yall soon as I can. I just wanna say that the guys Ive met on here are top notch, always willing to help and just carry on a good informative conversation. The other site I hung out on acted as if they were too good for general people, they were a lil "High" on the hog if you know what im sayin. Im just sayin this site rules and Im proud to be a part of it. "MIMB 4 life lol"


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks for the compliments 
ill check with my stepdad. he's the one with the wolverines. i think he's got an extra carb laying around.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> thanks for the compliments
> ill check with my stepdad. he's the one with the wolverines. i think he's got an extra carb laying around.


Got any pics of the wolverines? I am really thinking about buying one as a 2nd bike. My very first bike was a Wolverine and I loved it and now I even got the dough for an unlocker kit so it will make it that much better.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

A friend of mine put an unlocker on his wolvy, it worked good until about the 4th ride. If you're talking about the cable operated unlocker, he hated it. The cable is'nt sealed at all up top and the ball and spring detent kept freezing up when mud and water got in.

I bought that wolvy new in 96 and rode it for 8 years before I sold it to him. They are a blast to ride.

On a side note about the wolvy, if anyone is interested in lowering the first gear to pull larger tires, There should still be a thread on HL that's about 5 years old on exactly how to do that. Search IBBruin "The answer to the Wolverine/Big Bear question"


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

_ mailed him a spring this morning FREEBIE complements of MIMB:bigok:_


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

cool. always good to hook people up


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

excellente. good job hondarecoveryman!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Anytime I can add respect to the MIMB name I will:bigok:


----------



## SWAMPMAFIA (Apr 9, 2009)

Got the wolvy going and back together today with a lil help from hondarecoveryman. Bad boy needed alot of welding and lining up, all to pieces as they say. I parked it with mine and took some pics just to make it feel better lol, will post soon. Thanks guys for the help and mad props lol to you Mr C.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:bigok:Anytime I can help :bigok:Cant wait to see pics I had a wolvie in 95 before i switched to the mad kaw herd


----------



## SWAMPMAFIA (Apr 9, 2009)

*SOME TOYS*

MY BRUTE, THE WIFES GRIZZ,AND A FRIENDS WOLVY


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

That wolvy looks exactly like the 96 I had. I've got some memories from that machine.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Just like mine too :rockn:


----------



## Jr87 (Jul 14, 2014)

I have a 99 wolverine that sputters when am in first but after I give it more gas it's good,
I put in a carb kit but nothing,is there a carb that I can get that will work from another quad that will fit my 99


----------

